# Anyone ever used true Pothos species?



## Hornet (Sep 29, 2010)

Wondering is anyone has ever used true Pothos species in vivs? I'm going to try Pothos longipes, just hoping i can keep the juvenile foliage
Pothos longipes - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## ClintonJ (May 11, 2009)

Never seen it. Looks cool, those segmented leaves are a trip.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Looks good send me some cuttings if you find it lol.


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

B-NICE said:


> Looks good send me some cuttings if you find it lol.


i don't think ur gonna get any... he's in australia


----------



## Hornet (Sep 29, 2010)

seeds are possible, cuttings no unfortunately, i'll have to find out the fruiting time and get some seed


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Well if you ever do manage to get seed from it, there are a number of people who will want it! (Me included)

I've not found someone over here with them (thought I haven't really been looking either), but in Europe they've grown some of them in vivs (not sure it was the same species - they were from islands north of Australia so they may or may not have been). They seemed to behave much like other tightly shingling hemi-epiphytic plants... grew straight up a surface and tried to get out, but are very cool when they have height to grow on. If you want to keep the juvie foliage you just keep it from climbing a tree (typical of hemi-epiphytes) but then you don't get it fruiting to send to your wonderful friends across the large pond!

Only thing I'd watch is when it gets to the lid - again typical of this group of vines. It may push open the lid if it's solid (depending on weight and how much time you give it to try) or grow through it if it's mesh. With all my vines I have a rule... if it grows in a tank it's not allowed above a certain height (usually within a few inches of the top). This usually means I regularly mow it down severely ever few months, toss the cuttings to the bottom of the thing they are climbing, and the game begins again. I get a thicker "patch" each time, but be warned wherever you cut the vine it will just send out a new growth point at one of the top nodes - this is why I tend to cut way farther down the vine so I have longer before it grows back to the top!

Another option (which I'm employing more when given the chance) is only letting these guys grow up surfaces that terminate in the terrarium - something like a piece of driftwood jutting up in the tank rather than letting it go up a wall (where the climbing surface didn't terminate, they just think something is in the way). Sometimes you can trick climbers into thinking they've hit the highest they can go and they may fruit and/or head back down to the ground. This may be a plant that would respond well to that.


----------



## Hornet (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks KeroKero for that advice . Good thing is even if it doesnt fruit in the viv there is alot of it growing locally that i can easily get seed from, when it grows up small tree's and shubs or on smaller branches it tends to weigh them down, bringing lots of mature foliage down to head height. Also this sp has very thin weak looking new growth so i'm hoping it wont start pushing the lid off


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

BonnieLorraine had a couple of _Pothos _spp..


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Yeah, I don't think they were the same species though. I know one was not this same species because I already have it, will have to ask her about the other one.


----------

